# berkeley haul <3



## glamblover (Feb 19, 2009)

i had some things to do in the city so i stopped off in berkeley on 4th street...ummm its love there, a mac, benefit and bare minerals right next door to each other...







so i got some hello kitty stuff, coralista (benefits new box powder) nail polish, bare minerals foundation..

-on the prowl nail polish
-tippy blush
-pink fish tlc
-cutester l/s
-fashion mews l/s
-she loves candy l/g
-painterly paint pot
-politely pink l/s
-coralista 
-fairly light bare minerals foundation
-blemish therapy bare minerals treatment (ps its really working)

















ps sorry for the mess...i did a little torrid haul too!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Feb 20, 2009)

GAH, I've been wanting coralista since sephora sent me an e-mail about it a month or so ago.  JEALOUS!!!!  How do you like it?


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't know that there was in Berkeley, I definitely want to check that out... is that a Pro store or regular freestanding?


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 20, 2009)

OH! Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun with your goodies!


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice haul there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are going to love the Coralista from Benefit - it's just so nice, and makes you look really fresh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/Victoria


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_GAH, I've been wanting coralista since sephora sent me an e-mail about it a month or so ago. JEALOUS!!!! How do you like it?_

 

Why don't you order it directly at BenefitCosmetics - I did the same day they lauched it.... and it is very very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/Victoria


----------



## n_c (Feb 20, 2009)

nice hual


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 21, 2009)

nice haul
I wish we had a torrid here.. would love to see that haul!!


----------



## nzgal (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the Berkeley MAC! The MUA's there are always so nice to me. Plus they have so much natural light coming into the store, it is a great one to go to to get foundation matched.
Nice haul!

*blinkymei*: It is a free standing store, not a Pro. It is right on the corner of 4th and Hearst.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nzgal* 

 
_I love the Berkeley MAC! The MUA's there are always so nice to me. Plus they have so much natural light coming into the store, it is a great one to go to to get foundation matched.
Nice haul!

*blinkymei*: It is a free standing store, not a Pro. It is right on the corner of 4th and Hearst._

 
LOVE the Berkeley store too. Its at the perfect location to get your foundation matched because of all the gorgeous floor to ceiling windows which provide alot of sunlight. I would highly recommend anyone planning on being in the bay area to visit this location plus theres a ton of trendy shops nearby!


----------

